# Show us your GUNS



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok im big into firearms. I have a marlin 30-30 rifle, mossberg 20 gauge, remington 22 viper rifle

but heres my baby:


















Springfield XD-40

40 cal 12 in the clip 1 in the chamber









Post some pics of your guns in here.

Nobody better flex their arms and post it either!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

AK has enough guns to start a new war.

Thier sexy.


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Mattones said:


> AK has enough guns to start a new war.
> 
> Thier sexy.


I wanna see!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Mattones said:


> *AK has enough guns to start a new war.*
> 
> Thier sexy.


Ill participate


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

that first pic is so damn gangsta


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^my exact thoughts boobah^


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll play :nod:

Only later though-Give me awhile to post up a few pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

There should be rules to the first post of a pistol.

You need to write on your hand arm wear a pinky ring and be in front of a computer holding whatever piece it is sideways

I like the XD's man....how is it when firing compared to any other pistols? Does it kick like a mule?

OFr example my beretta PX4 STORM 40 cal kicks back a hell of a lot more then the Kimber 1911 45 cal and the p226 9MM

Obviously this is due to the balance of the gun being the beretta isn't all metal. Its polymer like the XD i believe.

I have some video when we shot the S&W 45.
Man the cowboy loads compared to the magnum was such a huge difference! 
I'll try to get them up here.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

you guys are lucky you can have them , over here you need to have permit lol and i didnt get permit reason "too young" and i am 23 lol nice guns tho


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Acouple more-


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gun Pron!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


>


sweet one right there


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Gun Pron!


Very nice man-










Top-.308
Bottom-.223



















I'll have to retake pics of the rest of them..I have deleted them from my comp already....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm in love with Ak's guns. I wanna just goto Alaska just to shoot some rounds off


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

notaverage said:


> There should be rules to the first post of a pistol.
> 
> You need to write on your hand arm wear a pinky ring and be in front of a computer holding whatever piece it is sideways


LMFAO... HAHA SERIOUS WTF IS GOING ON IN THE FIRST PIC? lol...nice gun though


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Gun Pron!


Very nice man-










Top-.308
Bottom-.223



















I'll have to retake pics of the rest of them..I have deleted them from my comp already....








[/quote]

Awesome.

Here is my .223 varmint project. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love it as well man-









I still got to figure out which route I want to go with mine as well.....Too many decisions out there



Mattones said:


>


sweet one right there
[/quote]

Appreciated Sir.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

not really guns but..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mattones said:


> not really guns but..


I likey also------But we knew that one....


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

This is my pea shooter. A freedom arms, premier grade, 454 casull.

It's like "hang for for dear life", when you shoot this thing!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> This is my pea shooter. A freedom arms, premier grade, 454 casull.
> 
> It's like "hang for for dear life", when you shoot this thing!


"pea shooter"-LOL
Nice man-

I need to get some nice pics of my S&W 500 :nod: and my 44mag.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I haven't posted any pics of my AR since I got the flash suppressor installed. Gives me a reason.

I recently bought a Vicker's two-point sling for it but my camera broke so that pic will have to wait.


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice guys!

AK you got the guns, i ESPECIALLY LOVE that HK USP, thats the gun im going to get next a usp 45, thats one bad m**********r.

I appologize about the first pic being so gangsta haha, it was for this other website I goto and nobody believed I was strapped so I wrote my alias MC Killa on my hand to prove it to them lmao. Got KURB tat'd across my knuckles, thats my nickname irl. My other arm is all sleeved out... And the pinky ring and watch, i wear that everyday haha.

And to answer the question does the XD kick, it kicks like my old glock 45 did. Its snappy, im 175lbs and have a good build so its not a problem. For a girl it might be too much though, its a little unpredictable when trying to be accurate and lettin an entire clip fly but I put alot of rounds through it im gettin good


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I got plenty more-

Check back at later date-I need to take some new pics.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Heres my baby CPS1000 aka "Always Loaded". Luckily I have never had to use it yet.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have horrible pics guys.
But here are the only two I can find on my computer right now....when I find or take the others I'll post them.

I think I posted these before.
9mm 92fs

View attachment 176924


40 bal PX4 and ass of the 92.
View attachment 176925


more to come.



AKSkirmish said:


> I got plenty more-
> 
> Check back at later date-I need to take some new pics.


I think you should post the pistol/rifle of the day...
It will give us time to see the arsenal..

Damn this thread is flooded since this morning.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's a few shots I pulled off of here. They are all reposts, but I still have them.

Remington 870 Express
Steven's 311 SXS
Remington .410 SP1
Mossberg .50 Cal. Slug gun
Savage .270 w/ Simmons 3X9
Traditions E-Bolt .50 Cal. w/ nickel barrel
Mossberg 12 gauge single shot - FOR SALE- Ask for more info.








View attachment 176930

View attachment 176931

View attachment 176932

View attachment 176933

View attachment 176934

View attachment 176935


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> Heres my baby CPS1000 aka "Always Loaded". Luckily I have never had to use it yet.


I have the same piece 
Had it for about 8 years.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

need_redz said:


> Heres my baby CPS1000 aka "Always Loaded". Luckily I have never had to use it yet.


I have the same piece 
Had it for about 8 years.
[/quote]

I have the same thing







that brought back memories.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I'll post a pic of mine when I get a chance...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I will play, here are my two Kalashnikov sisters. Romanian AKM-47 clone and Bulgarian AKS-74! Their younger sister, a Russian Saiga-12 is on the way!
















View attachment 176936

View attachment 176937

View attachment 176939

View attachment 176940


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^Damn looks like your all set man You win the Internetz!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> ^Damn looks like your all set man You win the Internetz!!


LoL not by a long shot. Youd be surprised how many American have an armory worth of weapoons stashed away. I know people who have rooms full of guns and tens of thousands of rounds of ammo!


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> ^Damn looks like your all set man You win the Internetz!!


LoL not by a long shot. Youd be surprised how many American have an armory worth of weapoons stashed away. I know people who have rooms full of guns and tens of thousands of rounds of ammo!
[/quote]

I know a couple people like that. Especially reminds me of one of my friends who always tells me martial law is going to happen soon and that I need to start saving ammo. Hes got loaded guns stashed all over his house wherever he would sit he says he wants a gun in his reach at all times. I was taking a piss and seen an AK behind the door next to the shitter. Pretty crazy haha


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Id post some of my home made explosives but that might get me banned????


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

My Magnum Research BFR. Chambered for S&W .500








View attachment 176992


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> My Magnum Research BFR. Chambered for S&W .500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For squirrels, right?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> For squirrels, right?:laugh:


Actually I want to put a scope on it and take it deer hunting next year. Took out the ground hog that was bothering my dads garden pretty nicely. The exit wound was big enough to stick my hand in.:laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> For squirrels, right?:laugh:


Actually I want to put a scope on it and take it deer hunting next year. Took out the ground hog that was bothering my dads garden pretty nicely. The exit wound was big enough to stick my hand in.:laugh:
[/quote]
BFR=Big f*cking Revolver?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> My Magnum Research BFR. Chambered for S&W .500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!

I'm a big fan of revolvers. I've got the 454 casull, and a super redhawk with a 9 1/2" barrel. Love um both!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> very nice!
> I'm a big fan of revolvers. I've got the 454 casull, and a super redhawk with a 9 1/2" barrel. Love um both!


Thanks. Fit and finish isn't quite as nice as that Freedom you have but it does the job. I actually saw one of those for sale (.50AE) when I went to pick the BFR up. Damn nice piece but the guy wouldn't take a kidney as payment so I was SOL.:laugh:


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually, I painted a guy's Harley for it. He was a registered gun dealer, so we worked out a deal with the casull, instead of cash. It was a win win for me.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


>


Excuse my newbness but is this a 1911?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I am really surprised no one yet has put up a picture of their biceps.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> Excuse my newbness but is this a 1911?


An awsome one at that....
Can't remember what model it is though.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is my .45cal "Ballester-Molina". I'm not sure how old it is but it is old (1930"s-40" I think). It was made in Argentina. The other one is my Taurus 9mm.

View attachment 177034

View attachment 177035


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this was my college piece:
View attachment 177039

she was only a BB gun, but she could blast through any screen door in the neighborhood.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

kurb said:


> Springfield XD-40
> 
> 40 cal 12 in the clip 1 in the chamber
> 
> ...


I didn't know they used clips.

Btw, AK's Springer looks like an MC Operator.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cops raided my house this year and took all my collectables stillfighting in court.So my most deadly of my guns will have to do.Cause even if i ha more guns which i'm not sayin i do they would logicaly be far away from me since contact is breach of bail.Sorry kurb I could'nt resist i just wanna fit in plus i had allready uploaded and posted before i saw your post if ya really want i will remove my unsightly appendages


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> not really guns but..


I likey also------But we knew that one....:nod: 
[/quote]

What kinda bow i got a bowtech guardian myself


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


>


Excuse my newbness but is this a 1911?
[/quote]

Still in awe over this gun. What does a piece like this run for? It is beautiful.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


>


Excuse my newbness but is this a 1911?
[/quote]

Still in awe over this gun. What does a piece like this run for? It is beautiful.
[/quote]
Dude, I already told you it's an Springfield MC Operator. Go to any online retailer like Budsgunshop.com and you can easily find out what they cost.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Scrappy said:


>


Excuse my newbness but is this a 1911?
[/quote]

Still in awe over this gun. What does a piece like this run for? It is beautiful.
[/quote]
Dude, I already told you it's an Springfield MC Operator. Go to any online retailer like Budsgunshop.com and you can easily find out what they cost.
[/quote]

LOL-
Thanks Scrappy...

I paid $1100 for it "Used" with many extra's....Yes Scrappy is also correct it is the Operator....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Those Operators looks so much better without the Pachmayr grips that come stock. Are those g10 grips?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> Those Operators looks so much better without the Pachmayr grips that come stock. Are those g10 grips?


Yep-
G-10 grips-----I got so many other grips for it as well....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Nick G said:


> this was my college piece:
> View attachment 177039
> 
> she was only a BB gun, but she could blast through any screen door in the neighborhood.


wtf.....rollingrock CANs?

never seen it in cans....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> never seen it in cans....


yeah, it was one of those 30 packs in a cooler, but the cooler cant really hold water. 
there were 2 15 packs in it. 
i dont see it much in cans either.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

MY BIG GUN! well use to be....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

thats a nice collection.. and your work piece is awesome.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

You got some nice pieces AK. LOVE that operator. You can't go wrong with a Glock!!!! I'm still sick I got rid of my HKUSPC -9mm. Here's a couple of my carry pieces. Their like my American express card............I never leave home without em


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nice guns, but carrying a desert eagle.....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> but carrying a desert eagle.....


Is a terrible idea. lol


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> nice guns, but carrying a desert eagle.....


Hey self defense is self defense + there was an article in the news on TV and the paper how their were incidents about how the detroit police standard issue ammos wasn't even penetrating a winter coat. Their was even an inicident were the slug bounced off someones head. Hey if I am carrying it I BETTER have a reason to use it or it's going to my own ass on the line!!!!!! It doesn't matter if I carry a .22 or a bushmaster .223 handgun(my other favorite ccw) when I pull it I better have good reason to use it.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I want a Desert Eagle.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

View attachment 177475


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> but carrying a desert eagle.....


Is a terrible idea. lol
[/quote]

Dude your not me. I'm not no gun crazed kid with a ccw. I used to be into guns but not anymore. I hope I never have to use my gun. I'm basicly the last of all my childhood friends that is still alive. My first rule about carrying a gun is to not even be in that situation. Which means I only spend most of my time at work or at home(But my job sometimes requires as I am part owner of the business that I spend some times where their is high crime). I go out with my girl too but I pick places where I feel I am safe........It's just nice to feel safe sometimes.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rhomofo said:


> nice guns, but carrying a desert eagle.....


Hey self defense is self defense + there was an article in the news on TV and the paper how their were incidents about how the detroit police standard issue ammos wasn't even penetrating a winter coat. Their was even an inicident were the slug bounced off someones head. Hey if I am carrying it I BETTER have a reason to use it or it's going to my own ass on the line!!!!!! It doesn't matter if I carry a .22 or a bushmaster .223 handgun(my other favorite ccw) when I pull it I better have good reason to use it.
[/quote]
The DE .50E magnum is one of the worst possible platforms and calibers you can use for carry for the following reasons:
1. It's far too heavy to comfortably carry.
2. It's way too large to conceal. 
3. The grip is far too thick because of the length of the cartridge and the grip angle sucks.
4. The round is way overpowered. You want penetration, but this takes it to the extreme. I hope you have x-ray glasses because the 3 people standing behind your target are going to have a bad day too.
5. It's got a ridiculous muzzle flash.
6. They're not exactly known for reliability.
7.It's got a terrible trigger that's not consistent.
8. Ammo is too expensive to hit the range as often as you should with your ccw gun. 
9. You're gonna have to pray that your first shot hits because follow ups are non-existent with that heavy thing.

If you want penetration then carry full power 10mm, or .45acp fmj. You gotta be realistic with yourself and carry something effective, and a DE isn't. Think I'm kidding? Take a course at a firearms training center like Gunsite or Thunder Ranch and see how you do with it.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> nice guns, but carrying a desert eagle.....


Hey self defense is self defense + there was an article in the news on TV and the paper how their were incidents about how the detroit police standard issue ammos wasn't even penetrating a winter coat. Their was even an inicident were the slug bounced off someones head. Hey if I am carrying it I BETTER have a reason to use it or it's going to my own ass on the line!!!!!! It doesn't matter if I carry a .22 or a bushmaster .223 handgun(my other favorite ccw) when I pull it I better have good reason to use it. 
[/quote] 
The DE .50E magnum is one of the worst possible platforms and calibers you can use for carry for the following reasons: 
1. It's far too heavy to comfortably carry. 
2. It's way too large to conceal. 
3. The grip is far too thick because of the length of the cartridge and the grip angle sucks. 
4. The round is way overpowered. You want penetration, but this takes it to the extreme. I hope you have x-ray glasses because the 3 people standing behind your target are going to have a bad day too. 
5. It's got a ridiculous muzzle flash. 
6. They're not exactly known for reliability. 
7.It's got a terrible trigger that's not consistent. 
8. Ammo is too expensive to hit the range as often as you should with your ccw gun. 
9. You're gonna have to pray that your first shot hits because follow ups are non-existent with that heavy thing.

If you want penetration then carry full power 10mm, or .45acp fmj. You gotta be realistic with yourself and carry something effective, and a DE isn't. Think I'm kidding? Take a course at a firearms training center like Gunsite or Thunder Ranch and see how you do with it. 
[/quote]

It's a .44 Desert eagle and I also carry a G-30. I just keep it for back up. Now to answer your questions

1. Yes it is heavy, but I am used to it in my right waistband and it is more comfortable that my glock in a OWB holster. I only carry that in the winter. I wear shirts, sweater, suit coats that are long enough to CONCEAL it. The grip is not to thick to save your life when in danger. Big enough for my hand and I am comfortable shooting it with on hand. You are right about the round being over powered. I am carrying hollowpoints in it right now. Like I said only as a back up. The muzzle flash isn't that bad compared to the .50 where it is blinding. Your right on relability. I let my friend shoot it at the range and every other shot it jammed on him. Then I started shooting it next and not one jam. some people limp wrist I just know how to shoot my own gun. My trigger is fine. Me and my buddy that is a cop where at the range and it was very accurate with the target at the furtherest down range. Yes ammo is expensive. I go to the gun shows and get it cheaper their in bulk. Hey you have to make the first shot count and they do let us practice double and triple taps at the range

I included a video to show that muzzle flash is not bad and recoil is controllable and you can still hit your target on the 2nd shot: 




I don't need a class, like I said before I just would like to protect myself and my family. I try my best not to be put in a situation like that. My DE is a backup only. My glock 30 is my primary carry weapon. I carry both when I am collecting rent money and doing drops at the bank. Damn you had alot to say about me carry a Desert eagle, when I was really into guns I always had a .223 bushmaster pistol with me as a backup, So did my other 4 friends with ccw's. One time we got pulled over by the state police. And we had 2 guns for every 1 person in the car. They ran all are ccw's and checked each pistol registration gave us a hard time about the 2-100 round drums for the .223 pistols but let us go. Good thing we were on are way to the range and it was down the street. I'm done discussing this............I rather talk about fish!!!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

As long as you're comfortable with it

And props on backing up your claims with a video,

even though I couldn't see where the bullets hit.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rhomofo said:


> It's a .44 Desert eagle and I also carry a G-30. I just keep it for back up. Now to answer your questions
> 
> 1. Yes it is heavy, but I am used to it in my right waistband and it is more comfortable that my glock in a OWB holster. I only carry that in the winter. I wear shirts, sweater, suit coats that are long enough to CONCEAL it. The grip is not to thick to save your life when in danger. Big enough for my hand and I am comfortable shooting it with on hand. You are right about the round being over powered. I am carrying hollowpoints in it right now. Like I said only as a back up. The muzzle flash isn't that bad compared to the .50 where it is blinding. Your right on relability. I let my friend shoot it at the range and every other shot it jammed on him. Then I started shooting it next and not one jam. some people limp wrist I just know how to shoot my own gun. My trigger is fine. Me and my buddy that is a cop where at the range and it was very accurate with the target at the furtherest down range. Yes ammo is expensive. I go to the gun shows and get it cheaper their in bulk. Hey you have to make the first shot count and they do let us practice double and triple taps at the range
> 
> ...


Lol. Justify it any way you want. It's still one of the absolute worst ccw guns, especially as a back-up. There's no reason to carry that and a g30. Btw, if you insist on carrying it, get a god damn holster for that thing. It's people like you that put no thought on how to *SAFELY* carry that f it up for the rest of us.

(Btw, that video proved everything I just said. That was anything but controlled fire.)


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> As long as you're comfortable with it
> 
> And props on backing up your claims with a video,
> 
> even though I couldn't see where the bullets hit.


Thanks for having an open mind, hey like you said as long as I'm comfortable with it. Sorry for the video that was a video taken almost 2 year ago. I'm alot fatter now......LOL!!!!........I was 185lbs in that video I'm 240lb now....lol!!! I have a holster for my desert eagle and it looks like I have a gun on me when I wear it. I'm thinking of buying another HK uspc 9mm since I still have all my extra mags and holsters but the economy suck right now and I rather save for a rainy day right now. The desert eagle is too heavy even though I do go ballroom dancing with my girl with 2 pieces on me with no problem. I just like to piss off people when I post this but it also reminded me why I stoped "surfing" the gun forums. Cause of ignorant people who can't think openly or comunicate and ask questions. Hey you might be right but your not me!!! I don't carry both everywhere I go. I also have a kahr cw9 and I forget its even there................................. All this gun talk is boring!!!!


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> View attachment 177475


DAMN AK!!!!! You have a pretty nice collection!!! Guns and Fish!!! I just wish I could catch the gun bug again but I'm just so tied up with Stingrays right now!!!! Check'em out:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rhomofo said:


> You got some nice pieces AK. LOVE that operator. You can't go wrong with a Glock!!!! I'm still sick I got rid of my HKUSPC -9mm. Here's a couple of my carry pieces. Their like my American express card............I never leave home without em


Nice-pieces yourself man.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rhomofo said:


> View attachment 177475


DAMN AK!!!!! You have a pretty nice collection!!! Guns and Fish!!! I just wish I could catch the gun bug again but I'm just so tied up with Stingrays right now!!!! Check'em out: 



[/quote]

Thanks-
I have only sctratched the surface......I got a badass .32 mag I want to post pics of pretty soon....I'll save the other's for now....


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

My collection, I'm a HUGE fan of the Springfield Armory's hand Guns...


----------



## synanceia verrucosa (Feb 15, 2009)

my thompson T1-C


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

sabotage said:


> My collection, I'm a HUGE fan of the Springfield Armory's hand Guns...
> View attachment 178327
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the XD, so nice. Much better than a glock and on par with sigs and hks


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice thread- I like everyone's collection- here is one of my favorites. I hope everyone's been buying all of the ammo they can!


----------

